# Ski outlet mall near frisco?



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

fi your looking for new gear try mountain sports outlet next to arby's in silverthorne, as for used gear, I dont know. Count? I am sure you know!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmmm...There are shops with ski gear all over the place. Early January is prime season though and it will be tough to get a deal. Christy's Sports is usually reasonable and there's one in Keystone, Dillon, and Copper. Sometimes you can get a good deal at Recycle Sports in Frisco in the shopping strip with Safeway, MiZuppa, and FoodHeads World Cafe (by the way, I would highly recommend stopping by Zuppa or Foodheads for a meal if you're in town and have time. High quality for a reasonable price). Mountain Sports Outlet might have a good deal but the service is marginal. Your best bet is probably the Pure sports outlet in the Silverthorne Outlet Stores. It partly depends on what you're looking for (ski equipment, snow clothes, etc.). If you need to rent ski gear, go to Columbine Ski and Sport in Dillon and tell them Derk sent you. Great people, great service, great deals. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any more questions.

D


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

COUNT said:


> Hmmm...There are shops with ski gear all over the place. Early January is prime season though and it will be tough to get a deal. Christy's Sports is usually reasonable and there's one in Keystone, Dillon, and Copper. Sometimes you can get a good deal at Recycle Sports in Frisco in the shopping strip with Safeway, MiZuppa, and FoodHeads World Cafe (by the way, I would highly recommend stopping by Zuppa or Foodheads for a meal if you're in town and have time. High quality for a reasonable price). Mountain Sports Outlet might have a good deal but the service is marginal. Your best bet is probably the Pure sports outlet in the Silverthorne Outlet Stores. It partly depends on what you're looking for (ski equipment, snow clothes, etc.). If you need to rent ski gear, go to Columbine Ski and Sport in Dillon and tell them Derk sent you. Great people, great service, great deals. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> D



Thanks a lot, I am looking into buying snowboard boots they are expensive here in Florida its not even funny, so I guess ill look around and see if i find something reasonable, I really don't want to spend more than 100 for a comfortable pair, I am not an expert so I don't need nothing really expensive, just something that would work nice on my feet.

Thanks again this is plenty help.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Plan to spend a minimum of $150 for your boots. Maybe $200. That's just what decent snowboard boots cost. Tell you what: a broken ankle costs a lot more than the $50 to $100 savings!

Also, plan to take an extra hour at the shop to have your boots heat molded (if applicable). It's worth it.

I have tried lots of boots and have kinda settled on 32's as being the most rugged, comfortable and light that fit my fat, wide, flat feet. Your experience may differ.

If you have a high-limit credit card, you could try buying 4 or 5 pairs of boots online, try them on and return all but your favorite. 

A plug for the guys at Emage, across from Confluence Kayaks: Good group of guys that will get you hooked up with nice equipment : http://emagenetwork.com/

Flakes are flying out here. We're getting pretty amped for the season.


----------



## Gr8fulfood (Nov 11, 2006)

Wilderness Sports has a second hand shop Right across the lot from Office Max in Silverthorne. They have great selection of ski and mountaineering gear along with camping gear, no snowboarding. MSO is a tourist trap and there customer service sucks. Check the swap on summitdaily.com, there is gear for sale by locals all the time.


----------



## bshack93 (Feb 11, 2006)

When in that area eat at the Smiling Moose deli.. easily the best sandwiches ever AWESOME..Right next to the Office Max in Silverthorne.. YUMMY also one in Denver , eagle and Edwards


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> Plan to spend a minimum of $150 for your boots. Maybe $200. That's just what decent snowboard boots cost. Tell you what: a broken ankle costs a lot more than the $50 to $100 savings!
> 
> Also, plan to take an extra hour at the shop to have your boots heat molded (if applicable). It's worth it.
> 
> ...


Once again thank for all the help, well after some thinking I decided to go to only local store and try all their boots and see what fit the best, since I am in Ft. Lauderdale I pretty much had the store for myself its a big place, I spend like 2 hours, and finally decided that the Burton moto size 11 fit the best out of all the ones i tried, my friend opted for Salomon synbio, he claimed those had the best fit, plus both pairs where reasonably priced. I don't know why cause this store has outrageous prices but somehow this boots where not bad, I am very happy with them, cant wait to try them up on the slopes.

I felt bad for the sales acosiate she was so nice, but between the 2 of us we must of tried 15 pairs or so, tried different brands, forum, dc, burtons, nitro, salomon, k2(they were my second choice).

Total bill was 286 not bad compared to internet prices, I know if I shopped around on the ebay I could get like 50 off the whole package but its a pain in the butt, late shipping ect.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

God,we all know you live in florida,we all know your making your big visit to the mega-resorts of Colorado soon enough. Get over it,you sound mad-gaperish


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

gapers, let me guess. Someone finally told you what a gaper was. You thought is was so incredibly clever that made it your screen name and never miss a chance to use it. Oh, and you don't consider yourself a gaper even though you were born in Ohio.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

gapers said:


> God,we all know you live in florida,we all know your making your big visit to the mega-resorts of Colorado soon enough. Get over it,you sound mad-gaperish


You know its really simple, if you don't like my post you have the option to skip them and not click into them, that way all your problems are solved.

peace

Oh one more thing, I probably wont get over it until that day comes. I am as exited as it gets.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool Fet. Glad you're psyched to come out. If you go to Breckenridge you'll have to remember and do like all the locals do and get the cheapest, heartiest breakfast in the County at Daylight Donuts before hitting the hill.


----------



## DGDenver (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a couple good places to buy gear cheap, base layers, socks, gloves shells, misc stuff.. 

Sierra Trading
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/Sierra-Designs.html

REI Outlet, great deals, buy online and ship to the closest store in your area and you don't pay for shipping. 
http://www.rei.com/outlet/

Local Denver store that has great deals.. 
http://www.wildernessexchangeunlimited.com/

Like you said go out and find the boots you like, the right size, color etc and look on line for the best deal, buy last years stuff and save more..


----------



## ullrismyco-pilot (Oct 18, 2006)

Recycle ski and sport in frisco is a good option. They have a ton of used boots you could get for pretty cheap. It is possible to find cheap rentals too. Second tracks in the officemax shopping center isanother used gear spot that is a little cheaper but just getting started so a little limited.


----------

